# Redemption the infernal 2013 journal.



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

This is a new Journal to not only keep me positive during hard times but also to keep my motivation up. Iv had hard times the last 2 months really hard times funds are lower economy is down the drain. But i will prevail.

Status now 83,3 kg , age 24, hight abit over 5,7.

Goal: A lean bulk.

Next blast iv decided to drop EQ & do Test & Tren only.

Blast: 1g test 900mg Tren 15 weeks.

Will have my last test only shot next week currently running 2,5 g test.

latest pic some weeks ago And one i took Tuesday.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

while looking for work my blasts or cycles will get lower & lower perfect opportunity to see if i can achieve more with less like @Pscarb says. More focus in even more strict dieting & nutrition , its time to further expand my knowledge and see where it may lead.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Subbed


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> Subbed


Thanks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> In


much appreciated mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Good luck mate.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Good luck mate.


Thank you means alot


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

for your information last time i did about 7 -8 week cut in september i believe i went from 91-83,5 kg lost 2,3 kg fat & 7 liters of water. I looked like the pic below last time i did so .



Sorry about the pubes lol was only one i could find & last time it was posted in AL.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Clean up your room.

Do it now, Dad says so. :lol:

I have an idea on how to bring out that chest some.

Lots of androgen receptors in the shoulders, I can see you are on gear by those.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Clean up your room.
> 
> Do it now, Dad says so. :lol:
> 
> ...


Hehe its tidy now  But you said you had a idea to bring out my chest more ? Please do tell very interested  My delts have always dominated my chest & i dont even train delts more then 2 or 3 times a month.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

infernal0988 said:


> Hehe its tidy now  But you said you had a idea to bring out my chest more ? Please do tell very interested  My delts have always dominated my chest & i dont even train delts more then 2 or 3 times a month.


Here is a link to the video, this will target your chest better, and probably help in bringing up your lagging bodyparts.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks @hackskii ! I have never seen that movements before will try it monday


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

infernal0988 said:


> Thanks @hackskii ! I have never seen that movements before will try it monday


Notice the separation in his chest?

Now to be fair he is lean, but that dude has a great mind for training.

You can watch some of his other videos as well.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

In mate, bloody good physique you got there would have thought you weighed more than 83kg!

EDIT: I see you're 5'7, bloody dwarfy


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Thanks @hackskii ! I have never seen that movements before will try it monday


x2 will do that next session and shall be following the journal infernal, good luck with this stage


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> x2 will do that next session and shall be following the journal infernal, good luck with this stage


Thanks will update my workouts as of next week monday when i do this movement & i might get someone to film it too


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lxm said:


> Hello


Hia mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> for your information last time i did about 7 -8 week cut in september i believe i went from 91-83,5 kg lost 2,3 kg fat & 7 liters of water. I looked like the pic below last time i did so .
> 
> View attachment 108729
> 
> ...


"Sorry about the pubes" :lol: :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Less is good mate

,i think you will be happy when you master it and you will,

as always i am subbed and here to help bro x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> "Sorry about the pubes" :lol: :lol:


Hehe someone would have noticed em anyway so might as well say sorry in advance :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Less is good mate
> 
> ,i think you will be happy when you master it and you will,
> 
> as always i am subbed and here to help bro x


Yeah will start to systematically down my dosage each time i change compounds. And thanks mate your support had been & IS invaluable to me <3


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

In for the win mate!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

defdaz said:


> In for the win mate!


Nearly got the whole family again now  My wee internet family  !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah will start to systematically down my dosage each time i change compounds. And thanks mate your support had been & IS invaluable to me <3


It will be tough at first but as you settle it gives more consistant and keepable gains with less sides.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> It will be tough at first but as you settle it gives more consistant and keepable gains with less sides.


YEAH i start with a higher one this time then the next i half that dosage. so lets say i do 3g of gear now i will be doing 1,5 the next time , 12, after that & 1 g of gear combined after that.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I really dont think anyone needs 3 grams of gear to make gains.

I bet you could do 1/3rd of that and gain the same as long as your diet, and training was good.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm in mate, good luck


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

hackskii said:


> I really dont think anyone needs 3 grams of gear to make gains.
> 
> I bet you could do 1/3rd of that and gain the same as long as your diet, and training was good.


No need at all for such doses,he will be fantastic on 1g,as long as he keeps the food the same,i wager the other 2g was not needed for food consumed anyhow.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> In mate, bloody good physique you got there would have thought you weighed more than 83kg!
> 
> EDIT: I see you're 5'7, bloody dwarfy


i am a small lad i cant grow taller so i grow wider


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

hackskii said:


> I really dont think anyone needs 3 grams of gear to make gains.
> 
> I bet you could do 1/3rd of that and gain the same as long as your diet, and training was good.


Thing is i blast & cruise & im unsure of what dosage i still can gain at if you get my drift?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

infernal0988 said:


> Thing is i blast & cruise & im unsure of what dosage i still can gain at if you get my drift?


The problem is a simple math one.

It takes years to gain muscle, it is like laying bricks on a wall.

It is a one step at a time process, if you are training enough to elicit an adaptive response, steroids will help grow muscle faster, if the sleep is good, the recovery will be good, if you are taking in enough calories to grow more tissue then the limiting factor would then be genetics, not more gear.

You can grow muscles on steroids even with zero training, and nothing like the doses that get spouted on here, we are talking less than a gram of gear, half that.

So many things could be tweaked in training, like volume, frequency, intensity, or diet, some guys need more fats, some carbs, etc.

You will need some good sleep too.

I know a guy that he woke up, ate, went to the gym, went home, ate, went to bed, woke up, ate, trained, ate, went to bed.

See above how this looks?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

hackskii said:


> The problem is a simple math one.
> 
> It takes years to gain muscle, it is like laying bricks on a wall.
> 
> ...


So true their is just ONE thing i want to try before i do that a @ausbuilt ish approach high tren blast as far as what i want i have 3 choices.

A. 1g test, 900mg Tren

B. 1g test 900mg Tren & 1,5g Eq

C.500mg Test 900mg Tren & 1,5g Eq

What in your opinion would be th better of the 3?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

@stone14 get in here !


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, tren is like alcohol, some can play with it to get the desired results, others abuse it and lose their direction.

If you have big nuts, go for it, but in the end you will need said nuts.

Do it, log it, and I will watch with interest.

In fact, lets just go with your nature and hammer down.

Log it all, go for high dose tren, let me know how you get along.

This will be nice.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Now I can't miss this now can I? I won't believe your dropping dosages until I see it myself!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think I am lost.

How many mg you used to a week?

I would like to see your diet, and training.

You got that laid out?

Give me the real deal of what you eat, and train.

It looks like I see more numbers in gear than weight.

Not to sound out of order, just an observation as I did not follow your other journal.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

diet.

Meal one. Protein porridge 100grams of oats, 60 grams og Gold standard whey & 50 grams of raisin topped of with water in microwave.

Meal two. 200 grams of chicken along with 100 grams of ruccola salad , 50 grams of red beans, 150 grams of eggs (hard boiled & sliced up)

meal three. full grain rice 200 gram , 200 gram chicken mince 50 grams of broccoli.

meal four. same as meal two.

meal five. same as meal three.

after workout : 60 grams of oats along with 30 grams of whey Gold standard, BCAA, a banana.

Supplements. BCAA , multivitamins & omega 3 & 6.

I count the cals & the protein in everything even the rice , beans & salad.

I use 2 table spoons of grape seed oil to make all of my meals.

Now remember im not out to bulk like a fat ars like use to do this is more of a lean bulker, so that means i dont go nuts with calories as i used to & i use the amount of protein needed to grow from my bodyweight & height.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

hackskii said:


> I think I am lost.
> 
> How many mg you used to a week?
> 
> ...


Used 2,5 g now lowering it to 1g this weekend then starting my blast once its decide on what of this alternatives to go with.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> So true their is just ONE thing i want to try before i do that a @ausbuilt ish approach high tren blast as far as what i want i have 3 choices.
> 
> A. 1g test, 900mg Tren
> 
> ...


Honestly mate,you do not need that dose,why do you think Aus is the only one on board to know what he is talking about?

there is much information showing you only need be in a positive nitrogen balance/anabolic state to grow muscle,in the last nine months on little more than trt dose plus a bit i have doubled weights used and changed my fat/muscle ratio big time,as you know and have seen.This year is about fat loss for me,again no massive amounts of aas just short blats is all 3-4 weeks/time.

Btw Paul Boreson used small blasts too and did well from them,the style Aus uses for info,however Aus has no breaks it seems.

What you gotta lose...?

You are skint at the moment why not try what we are saying eat realy well and sleep more too,you will be surprised imo on 1g or just over if you must.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Their you go @hackskii my training is hard to explain as i vary it & rotate it so much that i never do the same every week & if i do its max 2 weeks of the same.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Honestly mate,you do not need that dose,why do you think Aus is the only one on board to know what he is talking about?
> 
> there is much information showing you only need be in a positive nitrogen balance/anabolic state to grow muscle,in the last nine months on little more than trt dose plus a bit i have doubled weights used and changed my fat/muscle ratio big time,as you know and have seen.This year is about fat loss for me,again no massive amounts of aas just short blats is all 3-4 weeks/time.
> 
> ...


Well you see i like he`s way of thinking but i see your point but i want to do this systematically & in my own way , to down the dosage as iknow high dosages has worked incredibly well for me, but like you said i dont need it but i want to figure out the min dosage of a blast or gear i need to grow since i never come off. So it will take time but figuring out the minimum dosage for me is a process.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Well you see i like he`s way of thinking but i see your point but i want to do this systematically & in my own way , to down the dosage as iknow high dosages has worked incredibly well for me, but like you said i dont need it but i want to figure out the min dosage of a blast or gear i need to grow since i never come off. So it will take time but figuring out the minimum dosage for me is a process.


trt 250 sus every 3 weeks from Doc or similar,if you put in one sus per week that is enough to cruise on,then blast 1200g simples mate,you are a human being and that is what other humans grow on if fed and rested,there is no secret to it ,i have seen loads of guys fly on that protacol,i have not blasted over 750mg and that was breif since coming back a year ago,mainly around 500mg,i am going to soon though once tests all finished,but nothing big.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> trt 250 sus every 3 weeks from Doc or similar,if you put in one sus per week that is enough to cruise on,then blast 1200g simples mate,you are a human being and that is what other humans grow on if fed and rested,there is no secret to it ,i have seen loads of guys fly on that protacol,i have not blasted over 750mg and that was breif since coming back a year ago,mainly around 500mg,i am going to soon though once tests all finished,but nothing big.


I might even do 250mg of Test & 900mg Tren then how does that sound ? That would be no more then 1150mg. And its enough to make me grow & experiment with higher Tren.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

alrite pumper!! sub'd as per :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> I might even do 250mg of Test & 900mg Tren then how does that sound ? That would be no more then 1150mg. And its enough to make me grow & experiment with higher Tren.


It sounds much better,but realy 500mg test and 700mg tren would be more effective imo,but that is the point,you must as you want ,because you want to experiment,so try it....


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> It sounds much better,but realy 500mg test and 700mg test would be more effective imo,but that is the point,you must as you want ,because you want to experiment,so try it....


HAHA, said test 2 times!! :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> HAHA, said test 2 times!! :lol:


Haha,fixed!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Haha,fixed!
> 
> View attachment 108812


Then it is done next one i do will be 250mg Test & 900mg Tren then


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Then it is done next one i do will be 250mg Test & 900mg Tren then


Sounds like a plan mate,reps for using your loaf!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> So true their is just ONE thing i want to try before i do that a @ausbuilt ish approach high tren blast as far as what i want i have 3 choices.
> 
> A. 1g test, 900mg Tren
> 
> ...


C every time for me personally.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

C would be good to see. Was going to do 700tren, 300test myself but I'm not yet until I see more compelling results. I've hear stories but not seen the proof.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

"Infernal Journal" Fooking top name, you look great as it is, you'll be a beast by summer!! :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

infernal0988 said:


> I might even do 250mg of Test & 900mg Tren then how does that sound ? That would be no more then 1150mg. And its enough to make me grow & experiment with higher Tren.


Well, I have seen a few members use high dose tren and had meltdowns.

One dude thought he was crazy, and had crazy insomnia for days.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Well, I have seen a few members use high dose tren and had meltdowns.
> 
> One dude thought he was crazy, and had crazy insomnia for days.


Scott ,give a man a break he is at least trying to drop...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

biglbs said:


> Scott ,give a man a break he is at least trying to drop...


WEll, at the very least he should know what he is getting into with this one.

And I am not one to say I told you so.

But my statement is true, and I have seen it numerous times.

That stuff needs respect.

I read a guys log about mega dosing and it red well, then bump up the dose, then post, then bump, then post.

At the end I forgot what he was using, but he got winded tying his shoes. :lol:

He was soaking we playing miniature golf....lol

I am all for guys doing their things, but they still need to be informed.

Aus has not logged on the board for 10 days.

Wonder what that is all about?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

good luck buddy


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

hackskii said:


> WEll, at the very least he should know what he is getting into with this one.
> 
> And I am not one to say I told you so.
> 
> ...


My freind here will learn the same,we both know it ,but at least he will not feel so bad on the dose he has agreed to and i know he will learn our way is just as good,he is a bright young man,just gotta learn for himself he insists.

Aus i think,has maybe put himself in a position he would rather not be in?Do you think?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> My freind here will learn the same,we both know it ,but at least he will not feel so bad on the dose he has agreed to and i know he will learn our way is just as good,he is a bright young man,just gotta learn for himself he insists.
> 
> Aus i think,has maybe put himself in a position he would rather not be in?Do you think?


Thanks for kind words & i promise if things start turning bad i will take the Tren dosage down thats a promise, how ever i will not be logged on as much as i am so buisy with looking for work & getting enough money for things i need & so on.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Right boys & girls iv got a game plan a cheap & effective one im going on a fullscale bulk & the difference? Fast cheap carbs white rice , pasta , salad , broccoli , chicken & clean cut pork, cheap BBQ sauce, salt the lot.

I am going to stuff my face until i damn well puke then go on a cut after iv reached 93+ kilo I will look like sh!t on a bulk i always do, but when i cut i will look even better then before with alot more added muscle mass.

Iv sorted out all my expenses from bussfair to gym payment , rent, electricity , AAS & food everything down to the last damn coin in my pocket.

I will fight this i will win this & i will comeback when i cut looking better then ever.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

latblaster said:


> "Infernal Journal" Fooking top name, you look great as it is, you'll be a beast by summer!! :thumbup1:


Oh i am brining the pain this time


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

INFERNAL`S been a naughty boooyyyyyy .... I just ordered

6x vials of Tren & 3x vials of Deca ... I just could not resist I might run them together with 250mg of test...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

since i lowering my test in my next blast i am going to try to get use to it, so today i only loaded up 1g of test & will be running 500mg next week in prep for my next blast.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Now I can't miss this now can I? I won't believe your dropping dosages until I see it myself!!


Guess what  I just halfed my dose and injected 1g test instead of 2,5  next it will be 500mg, after that then 250mg Plus Tren & deca on my next blast


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

woke up took a shower & now eating protein porridge 100 grams of oats with 30 grams of GS whey. Next meal will be 100 grams of pasta & with 200 grams of chicken mince meal after that will be the same with some salad , preworkout will be 60 grams of whey GS with 100 grams of oats & 10 grams of L glutamine.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

third meal of the day more pasta & chicken followed by a whey shake with oats at half passed 2.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ok of to do back & legs wish me luck


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Only did legs today and had myself a very high intensity session i really did some fast ATTG explosive squats , stiff legged deads & legpresses today.

squats.

60kg warmup set 12 reps.

80kg warmup set 10 reps.

100kg work set 8 reps.

120kg work set 7 reps.

explosive and fast ATTG.

Stifflegged dead same principle of training.

60kg 12 reps.

80kg 8 reps.

100kg 8 reps.

Leg presses idk how much weight i i had like 200kg leg presses all 3 sets 8 reps.

Explosive & tight & fast.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Do you bulk buy your chicken etc? I've just made a big various meat order with one of the sponsors westin gourmet, very good value and even better for new customers. Saves me a fortune compared to supermarkets, just need to cook the f4ckin stuff now.

What's your deca and tren dosages gonna be mate?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Elvis82 said:


> Do you bulk buy your chicken etc? I've just made a big various meat order with one of the sponsors westin gourmet, very good value and even better for new customers. Saves me a fortune compared to supermarkets, just need to cook the f4ckin stuff now.
> 
> What's your deca and tren dosages gonna be mate?


To me chicken is chicken & i get my mine at my local store  Tren is going to be 800mg & the Deca 600mg will start the test at 250mg & if i get problems with my pecker, i just up the test dosage to 500mg and down the Deca to 400mg


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> To me chicken is chicken & i get my mine at my local store  Tren is going to be 800mg & the Deca 600mg will start the test at 250mg & if i get problems with my pecker, i just up the test dosage to 500mg and down the Deca to 400mg


Yeah chicken is all the same except sainsburys charge a bomb!

Will be interesting to see how you get on with both tren and deca, I've seen a lot asking how they are together.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Elvis82 said:


> Yeah chicken is all the same except sainsburys charge a bomb!
> 
> Will be interesting to see how you get on with both tren and deca, I've seen a lot asking how they are together.


i remember a guy saying the Tren kept he`s bloat away while running them together, but idk how that can be possible , my guess is it was bro science.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> i remember a guy saying the Tren kept he`s bloat away while running them together, but idk how that can be possible , my guess is it was bro science.


Very plausible IMO i intend to run a blast of them if i ever get well enough pmsl


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Very plausible IMO i intend to run a blast of them if i ever get well enough pmsl


Thing is i cant figure out how it would do that though , maybe im abit slow tonight after my leg session lol. But i guess i will find out when i start it.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Thing is i cant figure out how it would do that though , maybe im abit slow tonight after my leg session lol. But i guess i will find out when i start it.


To do with a synergy between the two with test,i realy cannot be starting to explain,as i don't think i can in full,but it seems to work well and honestly i cannot be asked to worry much further than that,so am gonna try it on Boreson style,but less mg 4 weeker!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> To do with a synergy between the two with test,i realy cannot be starting to explain,as i don't think i can in full,but it seems to work well and honestly i cannot be asked to worry much further than that,so am gonna try it on Boreson style,but less mg 4 weeker!


I can only imagine strength gains being immense two of the best strength compounds in one cycle working in synergy.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

at it again 100 grams of oats with whey & cinnamon (protein porridge) & i have shid loads of pasta & chicken after that with some greens through out the day, & home made gainers with just whey & oats preworkout & after workout.

Todays plan upper chest & triceps.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

feel sick as hell today think im getting the flu or something BUT i did manage to have a okey workout bloody tired, so i will see if i cant write it down tomorrow as im taking a day off tomorrow to take care of other matters 

pic after workout didnt have much of a pump due to being sick as a dog but im gaining weight again & thats a good thing.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> feel sick as hell today think im getting the flu or something BUT i did manage to have a okey workout bloody tired, so i will see if i cant write it down tomorrow as im taking a day off tomorrow to take care of other matters
> 
> pic after workout didnt have much of a pump due to being sick as a dog but im gaining weight again & thats a good thing.
> 
> View attachment 109284


I've just had man flu. My face ached like f4ck with the blocked nose etc.

Nice shoulders....no **** :001_tt2:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Elvis82 said:


> I've just had man flu. My face ached like f4ck with the blocked nose etc.
> 
> Nice shoulders....no **** :001_tt2:


Im more like coughing & feverish with no energy what so ever atm was white as a ghost today at the gym getting through the session was a real battle... :/


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Im more like coughing & feverish with no energy what so ever atm was white as a ghost today at the gym getting through the session was a real battle... :/


If your still feverish tomoz mate I'd have a day off gym, let your body recover as it will be run down, just get your food and rest. Hopefully it will soon fook off!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Elvis82 said:


> If your still feverish tomoz mate I'd have a day off gym, let your body recover as it will be run down, just get your food and rest. Hopefully it will soon fook off!


Im going to do i need to take care of other affairs tomorrow anyway so perfect timing hehe  now im going to swallow a whole glass of 100% pure lemon juice to give my body a VitC shock hopefully help knock the bug out.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

have a plan for my training i will focus alot on explosive training during my bulk on the main movements like bench/incline bench barbell & dumbells, squats, deadlifts, stiff legged deads rowing & so on.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hope you're ok bro,keep warm...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows the job hunting going buddy? x


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

You know your bf%, look lean on your last picture there!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Juic3Up said:


> You know your bf%, look lean on your last picture there!


Thanks iv actually gained bodyfat i was alot leaner but im bulking so  Could be down to me loosing water due to dropping my test dosage to over half the amount . Have not measured it in a while but i dont really care about that when im bulking


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Hope you're ok bro,keep warm...


I think my old granny cure actually worked i flushed my system with 2 bottles of 100% lemon juice concentrate & i feel alot better so im gonna rest out today & try for the gym tomorrow


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> hows the job hunting going buddy? x


Its on the right track iv gotten a offshore offer from a friend of mine actually but i need a course to do the job theory over the computer and practical part actually working where i got the offer. Thinking of doing several courses like industrial plumbing , scaffolding & so on scaffolding course being the one i need to go offshore.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

What you currently running?

I remember you saying a few pages back your going to be doing "c" which was 250mg test and 900mg tren right? But thats a future cycle, wondering what is currently.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Juic3Up said:


> What you currently running?
> 
> I remember you saying a few pages back your going to be doing "c" which was 250mg test and 900mg tren right? But thats a future cycle, wondering what is currently.


Im only on 1g test only now iv dropped my dosage from 2,5 & going to run a slightly different course then intended 250mg test, 800mg Tren & 600mg Deca so you might say that im cruising now hahaha :laugh: Was going to drop dosages anyway just in the process of doing it slowly but surely


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Got bored so biceps shot guys... To damn small these arms ! But anyway here we go.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Finally my legs have recovered from the onslaught i wreaked upon them on monday.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

legs need work 

lets see the hair then mucker x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> legs need waxing
> 
> lets see the hair then mucker x


Edited to be correct.

OiOi infernal you ok sproglet?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Edited to be correct.
> 
> OiOi infernal you ok sproglet?


yeah just loosing so much hair think im going bald ...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> yeah just loosing so much hair think im going bald ...


Does my head in as well. Run my hands through it and get loads in my hand.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Juic3Up said:


> Does my head in as well. Run my hands through it and get loads in my hand.


Im really wanting to just shave it close now just to get it done with & see how it looks. With my new Tren & deca blast coming up its going bye bye anyway... Showered this morning then checked myself in the mirror with wet har i could see my scalp so damn clearly loads of places.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

tomorrow its lower chest & triceps sticking to my explosive training for a while to see how it works out


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Infernal, do you use much AI on 2.5g test and how has this differed now our on 1g?

Are you running any ancillaries on the tren deca cycle?


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> View attachment 109581
> View attachment 109582
> View attachment 109583
> 
> ...


 Do you really need 2 hands? :rockon:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Elvis82 said:


> Infernal, do you use much AI on 2.5g test and how has this differed now our on 1g?
> 
> Are you running any ancillaries on the tren deca cycle?


well im not tired all the time i have better energy & feeling alot better in some aspects 2,5 was good but not worth the negatives , tiredness & wanting to sleep all the time is just not worth it mate. now im on 1g test feelings tons better hunger is back up slowly but surely & i dont feel the urge to sleep & the tiredness i felt at 2,5.

And iv never ran anything aside my AAS ever so not going to start doing that now i dont suffer from gyno the acne is not that bad & does not bother me that much, & at a low dosage of test estrogen will not be a problem.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Elvis82 said:


> Do you really need 2 hands? :rockon:


yeah i do hehe its abit thick


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

What's your aas history then mate, I know you stay on but how long you been on and did you cycle to start with or just jump straight in? Do you have any trouble with cholesterol and rbc using high doses for long periods?

Nice back btw, you could nearly fly with them wings!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Bump , will read through later on :thumbup:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Elvis82 said:


> What's your aas history then mate, I know you stay on but how long you been on and did you cycle to start with or just jump straight in? Do you have any trouble with cholesterol and rbc using high doses for long periods?
> 
> Nice back btw, you could nearly fly with them wings!


well lets see now. 3 years ago i did my first official cycle of sust & deca 500mg sust & 250mg deca then i cruised on 250mg test then went on 200mg Tren 500mg test. then i had to stop everything diet, training, gear everything for half a year because i got heavy depression cause of my divorce. prior to this i had dabbled abit with Dbol & test when i was 17. So over a year ago i really started to g et dead serious about my gear usage.

So its like this from the time iv blasted & cruised iv done these cycles.

800mg test 200mg Tren. 15 weeks

cruise 300mg test 15 weeks

1g test & 300mg Deca 30 plus weeks.

1g test & 500mg Tren & 500mg Mast for 16 weeks.

2,5g test cut short to 12 weeks.

current 1g test period unknown.

next one 250mg test 800mg Tren & 600mg Deca 15 weeks might extend.

PRIOR to this before i had to stop training & so on i just cycled some blasted some like this.

Dbol once when i was 17 40mg ED 8 weeks.

Test 250mg for 10 weeks.

Prior to divorce.

500mg sustanon & 250mg deca 15 weeks.

jumped straight on Test & Tren 500mg test & 200mg Tren.

i extended that cycle by 10 more weeks adding masteron.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> well lets see now. 3 years ago i did my first official cycle of sust & deca 500mg sust & 250mg deca then i cruised on 250mg test then went on 200mg Tren 500mg test. then i had to stop everything diet, training, gear everything for half a year because i got heavy depression cause of my divorce. prior to this i had dabbled abit with Dbol & test when i was 17. So over a year ago i really started to g et dead serious about my gear usage.
> 
> So its like this from the time iv blasted & cruised iv done these cycles.
> 
> ...


Sh1t news about divorce dude. Glad your back on track. Good info with cycles. I'm pretty new to it all(although pretty clued up) only really done test and orals last year. Currently started a low dose prop and mast 100mg each eod to get rid of some fat, then I'm looking into a steady bulk. (Staying on as ive got kids, 30yr old so not bothered)Was thinking deca but I'm tempted with tren as it will be through summer. Have to see. My hdl is a bit screwed so currently working on that. Have you had your cholesterol checked much? Although I don't believe oils affect it anywhere near as much as orals I think.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Elvis82 said:


> Sh1t news about divorce dude. Glad your back on track. Good info with cycles. I'm pretty new to it all(although pretty clued up) only really done test and orals last year. Currently started a low dose prop and mast 100mg each eod to get rid of some fat, then I'm looking into a steady bulk. (Staying on as ive got kids, 30yr old so not bothered)Was thinking deca but I'm tempted with tren as it will be through summer. Have to see. My hdl is a bit screwed so currently working on that. Have you had your cholesterol checked much? Although I don't believe oils affect it anywhere near as much as orals I think.


I get it checked but as long as my doctor says its within acceptable levels im not to bothered.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Subbed mate, good journal its shame you are not competing!!

Your new cycle looks interesting, personally i think test is often over rated, should be the base of a cycle for human function but thats it tbh jmo.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hay bro,hope you are ok ,just checkin in xx


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Hay bro,hope you are ok ,just checkin in xx


Yeah im good cant wait for my new cycle to start when i finally get my gear , i bet the synergy between tren and deca is going to be magical. So very much looking forward to it. Goal is lean muscle mass but iknow some fat gain inevitable but i dont see that as a problem.

So thats basically my plan for now if a comp pops up & i can afford to do it then i will do so.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah im good cant wait for my new cycle to start when i finally get my gear , i bet the synergy between tren and deca is going to be magical. So very much looking forward to it. Goal is lean muscle mass but iknow some fat gain inevitable but i dont see that as a problem.
> 
> So thats basically my plan for now if a comp pops up & i can afford to do it then i will do so.


LoL ,but you are cruising on a large dose at mo are you not?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> LoL ,but you are cruising on a large dose at mo are you not?


yes yes i am but as you know my test dosage is going down when my Tren & deca is going up, as well i really dont feel all the swollen or big on 1g test.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

what dosages of test/tren/deca u gonna be runing mate?.....i thought u were dropping it all rite down


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> what dosages of test/tren/deca u gonna be runing mate?.....i thought u were dropping it all rite down


When iv been doing 2g+ of gear the last 2 blasts i consider 1,6 ish to be a huge drop  And i will drop the Tren even lower if i feel the dosage im going to run is to much for me to handle. I may be nuts but im sensible hehe 

Im running

250mg Test EW

800mg Tren EW

600mg Deca EW

for 15 weeks.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

christ :lol: im lookin forward to this


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> christ :lol: im lookin forward to this


I read a article about cattle getting various cocktails of Tren , first off they tried low test dosage along with Tren but that resulted in only lean muscle with nearly no to any fatgain at all, but this was not good for meat production as the meat got to stringy due to the lack of fat. So they added more testosterone witch resulted in more fat & better softer meat. So i was thinking hmmm what if the same was true with humans on low test & high Tren and also deca added?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I read a article about cattle getting various cocktails of Tren , first off they tried low test dosage along with Tren but that resulted in only lean muscle with nearly no to any fatgain at all, but this was not good for meat production as the meat got to stringy due to the lack of fat. So they added more testosterone witch resulted in more fat & better softer meat. So i was thinking hmmm what if the same was true with humans on low test & high Tren and also deca added?


why test at all? im sure theres reasoning behind keeping it in.....just cant remember lol @biglbs will know no doubt


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Those finaplex tabs some of them contain estrogen.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> why test at all? im sure theres reasoning behind keeping it in.....just cant remember lol @biglbs will know no doubt


2 reason dont want limp dick if i can avoid it & second like hackskii said some fina pellets contained estrogen.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

JANIKvonD said:


> why test at all? im sure theres reasoning behind keeping it in.....just cant remember lol @biglbs will know no doubt


Ok, let me have a whack at this one.

Testosterone converts to two different hormones, estrogen via way of the aromitase enzyme, and DHT via way of the 5 alpla-reductase enzyme.

With the use of deca, and tren, you will get very little conversion to estrogen, and DHT.

This will probably give you lower than normal estrogen as your natty production will but shut off, and low levels of DHT which is approx 3 to 5 times more androgenic than testosterone, yet needed for libido.

A number of things could happen with no testosterone, the absence of estrogen would likely give you libido issues, compromised lipid profiles, stiff joints, and mood issues as estrogen is necessary for brain function.

Loss of DHT would or could cause libido issues, and is necessary for prostate health.

I don't think adding in testosterone will change anything in regards to shutdown, but no doubt natty levels should be in the mix.

I would think that over time tren only cycles would affect ones mind, and to think rational, over time.

Hell, several months ago some dude had a meltdown on tren on this board.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Ok, let me have a whack at this one.
> 
> Testosterone converts to two different hormones, estrogen via way of the aromitase enzyme, and DHT via way of the 5 alpla-reductase enzyme.
> 
> ...


You just read my mind & yes he had a meltdown but im not that stupid as to do what he did . If i feel like this is wrong or i cant handle it i will drop my tren & deca dosages systematically until i feel comfortable. I handled 500mg Tren very VERY well i was calmer then i have ever been & people even said i was a nicer guy in that space of time . Strange iknow but their you go so if 800 is to much to handle then i drop it to 600 if 600 still is to much i drop it to 500 and so on


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Ok, let me have a whack at this one.
> 
> Testosterone converts to two different hormones, estrogen via way of the aromitase enzyme, and DHT via way of the 5 alpla-reductase enzyme.
> 
> ...


Put far better than i could,but basicaly yes the bloody Tren will send you crackers without it,idealy you should be making the most of dht by using 50mg per day min proviron with this too,so that less test can give more Dht.

It is of note however that nandrolone is believed to have some activity as a progestin in the body. Although progesterone is a c-19 steroid, removal of this group as in 19-norprogesterone creates a hormone with greater binding affinity for its corresponding receptor. Sharing this trait, many 19-nor anabolic steroids are shown to have some affinity for the progesterone receptor as well. This can lead to some progestin-like activity in the body, and may intensify related side effects. The side effects associated with progesterone are actually quite similar to those of estrogen, including negative feedback inhibition of testosterone production, enhanced rate of fat storage and possibly gynecomastia. Many believe the progestin activity of Deca notably contributes to suppression of testosterone synthesis, which can be marked despite a low tendency for estrogen conversion.

Tren

Although derived from nandrolone, trenbolone is comparatively far more androgenic than this steroid. In fact it is several times stronger in this regard than our primary androgen testosterone as well (1). The first contributing factor to this of course is that trenbolone is a strong binder of the androgen receptor. This trait is also characteristic of its parent nandrolone, which is several times more active than testosterone in this regard. Androgen binding is in fact further enhanced by the introduction of double bonds in delta-9,11 (2), which makes trenbolone an even more potent agonist of the androgen receptor than nandrolone.

Perhaps more significant though is the fact that unlike nandrolone, the strong receptor binding potency of trenbolone is not diminished in androgen sensitive tissues by 5-alpha reductase. Trenbolone does not seem to undergo 5-alpha reduction in humans to any appreciable degree at all, which is evidenced by the fact that the major urinary metabolites of trenbolone all possess the original tri-en structure with an intact delta-4 group (3). So trenbolone retains its original potency as it enters cells in androgen target tissues with high 5AR concentrations, as this enzyme is not affecting it. These factors work together to allow trenbolone to be a potently androgenic steroid, instead of a primarily anabolic one in nature like nandrolone. .

Progestational Activity

It has been reported in other bodybuilding literature that trenbolone does not exhibit any activity as a progestin in the body. Tren does appear to exhibit the classic progesterone receptor binding ability that is characteristic of nandrolone and its derivatives. One study looking at the bovine uterine progesterone receptor for example found trenbolone to be a very potent binder, startlingly even more so than progesterone itself (4). Another looking at the binding of various compounds to the androgen, estrogen, progestin, mineral corticoid and glucocorticoid receptors found trenbolone to be a more potent binder of the progestin receptor than nandrolone (5), a steroid normally noted for its usual activity in this regard.

What does this mean for trenbolone? I don't think it really means that much. Trenbolone clearly doesn't cause gyno, water retention or fat buildup, which one might attribute to estrogenic or progestational activity. So whatever slight action it does have as a progestin on paper doesn't amount to all that much in the real world. The absence of estrogen may be a significant factor, as progesterone is believed to cause gyno by enhancing estrogen's stimulation of mammary gland growth (6). Perhaps when trenbolone is taken with other aromatizable compounds it could affect a person's sensitivity level to gyno and water/fat retention. This seems logical, at least in a technical sense, although admittedly I have seen no evidence to support this.

I think Deca and Tren work well together because of the fact they both are similar in structure ,however they are very different in action,Tren being androgenic,Deca being anabolic(a match made in heaven),I honestly think test in this situation is far better supported by Proviron and used in lower doses,a case of .as i said,less is more.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

My next mini couse is old school ,i did it way back,Boreson style(one of his lower dose ones)

Sus/deca load week one/week two through prop/parabolan(tren h)/ending week 3 simples.....two weeks peps/poss Gh....then repeat!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I think Deca and Tren work well together because of the fact they both are similar in structure ,however they are very different in action,Tren being androgenic,Deca being anabolic(a match made in heaven),I honestly think test in this situation is far better supported by Proviron and used in lower doses,a case of .as i said,less is more.


This is why im running test at near trt levels to still keep test in my system for human male functions & basically to keep my willy up lol , and i do believe that bloating will be alot less with a lower dosage of test as regards to bloat from deca.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> You just read my mind & yes he had a meltdown but im not that stupid as to do what he did . If i feel like this is wrong or i cant handle it i will drop my tren & deca dosages systematically until i feel comfortable. I handled 500mg Tren very VERY well i was calmer then i have ever been & people even said i was a nicer guy in that space of time . Strange iknow but their you go so if 800 is to much to handle then i drop it to 600 if 600 still is to much i drop it to 500 and so on


why not start at 500, then as you gain weight progress upwards instead off downwards?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

zack amin said:


> why not start at 500, then as you gain weight progress upwards instead off downwards?


Cause i want to see how well i can handle 800mg Tren first its that simple.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> This is why im running test at near trt levels to still keep test in my system for human male functions & basically to keep my willy up lol , and i do believe that bloating will be alot less with a lower dosage of test as regards to bloat from deca.


You are well above TrT mate(ONE SUS 250 EVERY 3 WEEKS LOL),but you need to be up ImO, AS Zacksays 500 would do Imo.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You are well above TrT mate(ONE SUS 250 EVERY 3 WEEKS LOL),but you need to be up ImO, AS Zacksays 500 would do Imo.


I appreciate it but gonna start at 800mg regardless


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> I appreciate it but gonna start at 800mg regardless


I know you will mate,i was just pointing out a fact!!

And that it will work realy well imo


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I know you will mate,i was just pointing out a fact!!
> 
> And that it will work realy well imo


I hope so never ran test this low before but tbh when i was blasting test i really didnt think it was all that great.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> I hope so never ran test this low before but tbh when i was blasting test i really didnt think it was all that great.


I think there are many factors you need to consider,This mix works i promise you that,providing your own system is ready for it,i do have my doubts as to if you will see it at its best due to your continued use of gear on this blast and cruise system(as you know,i aint a fan of it),but as you say we will see.

Receptors,need to recover,ImO


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I think there are many factors you need to consider,This mix works i promise you that,providing your own system is ready for it,i do have my doubts as to if you will see it at its best due to your continued use of gear on this blast and cruise system(as you know,i aint a fan of it),but as you say we will see.
> 
> Receptors,need to recover,ImO


TBH? You want be to be honest ? I will take a break after this one & cruise on 250 mg sust every 14 days. Iv been thinking & i need it i might even do a really aggresive PCT after that cruise. Really i need a break from it all the bodybuilding , dieting & gear im growing abit tired of it & i feel my body has been battered. I may start doing some MMA even for a change.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> TBH? You want be to be honest ? I will take a break after this one & cruise on 250 mg sust every 14 days. Iv been thinking & i need it i might even do a really aggresive PCT after that cruise. Really i need a break from it all the bodybuilding , dieting & gear im growing abit tired of it & i feel my body has been battered. I may start doing some MMA even for a change.


LOL then you will feel battered,but fighting is great sport,you would have massive benefits from the strength gained here.

Even top pro BB in the past used to take time out and do other sports,it would not hurt at all,but whatever you do good luck mate.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Found this tonight, took a bit of reading ;-D

Subbed.

I would like to see more about the food you consume during this journey if you have the time mate.

Looking pretty monster like I must say!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Found this tonight, took a bit of reading ;-D
> 
> Subbed.
> 
> ...


Im stopping dieting & gear usage for a w hile mate  I have to recover my CNS (central nervous system) doctors orders then i can get back in the gym again ( im of gear right now) But i will be back on for sure after i have done other things in my life that needs sorting like a proper job & recovery etc.  My my you have grown so proud of you i really am your a awesome guy @George-Bean


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Im stopping dieting & gear usage for a w hile mate  I have to recover my CNS (central nervous system) doctors orders then i can get back in the gym again ( im of gear right now) But i will be back on for sure after i have done other things in my life that needs sorting like a proper job & recovery etc.  My my you have grown so proud of you i really am your a awesome guy @George-Bean


You ok my friend,remember you are gonna feel very down coming off such high gear,you may need antidepressants from docs have you spoken about it mate>


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Where are you mate?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You ok my friend,remember you are gonna feel very down coming off such high gear,you may need antidepressants from docs have you spoken about it mate>


Actually i feel really good im not depressed AT ALL i mean my emotions are all over the place angry then happy then abit negative then positive but other then that i dont really feel that sad


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Where are you mate?


Mate not seen you for a GOOD while good to see you again missed you! Anyway im off training & dieting & gear for a while no doubt you read this thread , so you may know iv run my CNS down to the ground with a jackhammer.So iv come off gear after a whole year on & now im gonna take some time off then get back on again when i feel ready.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

So my scaffolding course starts the 25th a 3 week course then im off to look for a job within the field, then maybe JUST MAYBE i will finish my apprenticeship later on this year within maritime mechanics if i can land a apprenticeship spot on a ship.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> So my scaffolding course starts the 25th a 3 week course then im off to look for a job within the field, then maybe JUST MAYBE *i will finish my apprenticeship later on this year within maritime mechanics if i can land a apprenticeship *spot on a ship.


have u already finished part of an apprenticeship in this mate?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> have u already finished part of an apprenticeship in this mate?


No thats just it i have to start all over again & idk if i wanna go through that i mean the pay as a apprentice is horseSh!t but the payoff in the end is amazing .


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> No thats just it i have to start all over again & idk if i wanna go through that i mean the pay as a apprentice is horseSh!t but the payoff in the end is amazing .


so the apprenticeship takes less than a year to complete mate? well worth the time if the time served pay is good!...doubt the apprentice wage will be any less than no job?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> so the apprenticeship takes less than a year to complete mate? well worth the time if the time served pay is good!...doubt the apprentice wage will be any less than no job?


No you misunderstand i have to start over again that means a 2 year apprenticeship. But your right its better then no job.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Glad you are ok mate!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Scoffolding is like working out all day ;-D


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi buddy,be well.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Scoffolding is like working out all day ;-D


great cardio & i get paid to do it


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Hi buddy,be well.


I am all good mate scaffolding course commences tomorrow morning so im well exited then i will see if i cant get my ars back in the gym slowly but surely


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I always enjoyed scaffolding, but no so much in winter ;-D


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Just don't fall off! some of us need you here! :crying:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I always enjoyed scaffolding, but no so much in winter ;-D


I bet but im a viking so thats fine


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Just don't fall off! some of us need you here! :crying:


Hehe even if i died my ghost would continue posting


----------



## Beast-MO (Feb 25, 2013)

You where recommend about fusion


----------



## Beast-MO (Feb 25, 2013)

My question is, is this legit!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

different brand to what i use Mine is called Fusion Pharma


----------



## Beast-MO (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks! Well hope it's real doubt though. I will keep you posted. I am running some legit stuff from genco right now. But wanted to try some anadrol and this guy is the only one who had it. So I to take a chance will ses how much weight I put on and how my bench does.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

FUKC THIS im back on cycle boys scaffolding course is going good so far .

Tren 800mg EW

Deca 600mg EW

Test 250mg EW

Lets do this.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

well that didnt take long :laugh:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> FUKC THIS im back on cycle boys scaffolding course is going good so far .
> 
> Tren 800mg EW
> 
> ...


Why Test so low?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> FUKC THIS im back on cycle boys scaffolding course is going good so far .
> 
> Tren 800mg EW
> 
> ...


Why tren so low?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Why tren so low?


Tren so low? Or you mean TEST low ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Why Test so low?


Want to try & see if their is any truth to the cattle theory & if this low test high anabolics is as good as people say it is.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Tren so low? Or you mean TEST low ?


You know me, I meant tren!!

On a semi serious not I am interested to see how lower test and higher anabolic works out because I know I hate high test low anabolics.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RowRow said:


> You know me, I meant tren!!
> 
> On a semi serious not I am interested to see how lower test and higher anabolic works out because I know *I hate high test low anabolics*.


Why?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Well you see the synergy between the compounds are supposed to be very good cause i believe it has something to do with them being very closely or similarly built & both are 19nor , also the adrogenic to anabolic ratio will be near perfect.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Why?


I feel sluggish and tired alot. Anything greater than a 2:1 ration of test to anabolics I feel [email protected], my appetite goes and I get a lot of joint and tendon pain.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Well you see the synergy between the compounds are supposed to be very good cause i believe it has something to do with them being very closely or similarly built & both are 19nor , also the adrogenic to anabolic ratio will be near perfect.


I've heard a fair bit recently about certain compounds working better with others so i would be interested to see how this goes.

What would be the perfect ratio then?



RowRow said:


> I feel sluggish and tired alot. Anything greater than a 2:1 ration of test to anabolics I feel [email protected], my appetite goes and I get a lot of joint and tendon pain.


Really? So strange, i love high Test cycles with Anabolics.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> I've heard a fair bit recently about certain compounds working better with others so i would be interested to see how this goes.
> 
> What would be the perfect ratio then?
> 
> Really? So strange, i love high Test cycles with Anabolics.


IMO if the ratio was 3/5 anabolic 2/androgenic but thats just my opinion.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> I've heard a fair bit recently about certain compounds working better with others so i would be interested to see how this goes.
> 
> What would be the perfect ratio then?
> 
> Really? So strange, i love high Test cycles with Anabolics.


Personally and I may be chatting guff on higher dose anabolics my legs, chest and arms grow better, and androgen my back and shoulders do. I don't know if I'm right but it's something I'm pretty confident I'm noticed.

It's weird test only I'm fine add low dose anabolics or androgens I feel crappy util you ramp up the ratios then I'm fine


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Personally and I may be chatting guff on higher dose anabolics my legs, chest and arms grow better, and androgen my back and shoulders do. I don't know if I'm right but it's something I'm pretty confident I'm noticed.
> 
> It's weird test only I'm fine add low dose anabolics or androgens I feel crappy util you ramp up the ratios then I'm fine


I will be injecting in about OOOOOhhhhhhh 10 min  But you really have to feel what works for you what you are comfortable on or what works best for you might not work for other people . Just the way it is really but you can see now how it works out for me & you can decide what you think of it then.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I will be injecting in about OOOOOhhhhhhh 10 min


Film it for my [email protected] bank pretty please.

I call this Monday:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Film it for my [email protected] bank pretty please.
> 
> I call this Monday:
> View attachment 112331


Such a lovely picture <3


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Such a lovely picture <3


I stuck them all in me at the same time and let them Hang out and pretended I was doctor Octopus from Spider-Man!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You my friend ,much as i love you,are a fookin idiot,i have lost friends who had the same attitude as you,it was their own fault.

After the Pm you sent me about what you have been told i am speachless,i send you luck and hope you defy medical predictions and history,i realy do,you soppy cvnt!

That said i still think the world of you:blush: so forgive my rant,i will remove it if you like after you have read it,just ask x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Right my goal at this point? Is to break my previous weight record while trying to stay leanish all the way. At my heaviest i was 92,8kg im abit over 5,7 in hight and at tie moments im 83 kg.

diet is fairly simple for a bulk.

500 grams of rice or pasta.

8-900 grams of lean cut pork, chicken fillets . chicken mince , lean burger mince.

atleast 50 grams of broccoli every other meal & 100 grams or so of salad.

2 x whey shakes 60 gram Gold standard & 100 grams of oats.

Every cooked meal will be cooked in max 2-3 table spoons of grape seed oil.

Pretty simple really.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You my friend ,much as i love you,are a fookin idiot,i have lost friends who had the same attitude as you,it was their own fault.
> 
> After the Pm you sent me about what you have been told i am speachless,i send you luck and hope you deffy medical predictions and history,i realy do,you soppy cvnt!
> 
> That said i still think the world of you:blush: so forgive my rant,i will remove it if you like after you have read it,just ask x


Ah man your a man i wish was my neighbor i will bring you over here sometime seriously i will even buy your plain ticket & have your gear & food ready. Iknow im stupid but yeah im doing it and i freaking love you mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Ah man your a man i wish was my neighbor i will bring you over here sometime seriously i will even buy your plain ticket & have your gear & food ready. Iknow im stupid but yeah im doing it and i freaking love you mate.


How long are you gonna run this foolishness for though?

I may fly out myslf and bang you on the head if it is more than 6 weeks!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> How long are you gonna run this foolishness for though?
> 
> I may fly out myslf and bang you on the head if it is more than 6 weeks!


Never mind everyone is having a go at me now on the other thread i made so probably wont do it & even more so if did i wouldnt report it on here , cause people seem to fuking fly of the hamper and some crappy memebers that hate my guts have a stab aswell i dont really feel that welcome here anymore.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Never mind everyone is having a go at me now on the other thread i made so probably wont do it & even more so if did i wouldnt report it on here , cause people seem to fuking fly of the hamper and some crappy memebers that hate my guts have a stab aswell i dont really feel that welcome here anymore.


AaaW ,I GOTTA SAY ,what did you expect my friend?

I mean deaths door to what looks like you want to die?

If my words sound strong then that is good,it is how much i care bro.

You just have to wait a bit and then crack on,why can you not do that?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> AaaW ,I GOTTA SAY ,what did you expect my friend?
> 
> I mean deaths door to what looks like you want to die?
> 
> ...


Idk its something deep listen since this is my thread i can be honest right iv been beaten to a pulp my my mother iv been beaten by bullies and pushed around and made to feel worthless & stupid all my life. And something that makes me feel like a man more confident & gives me security is not something i can STOP straight away its damn hard. So thats why i use in the first place with it i just feel alittle bit less worthless.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Idk its something deep listen since this is my thread i can be honest right iv been beaten to a pulp my my mother iv been beaten by bullies and pushed around and made to feel worthless & stupid all my life. And something that makes me feel like a man more confident & gives me security is not something i can STOP straight away its damn hard. So thats why i use in the first place with it i just feel alittle bit less worthless.


If only i could talk to you mate.

I have helped a few other members on here with the same worthless feeling,you realy are a good and nice fella,i would spend time with you too,

There is more to you than you can see,,,,i understand fully why you are where you are bro.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Idk its something deep listen since this is my thread i can be honest right iv been beaten to a pulp my my mother iv been beaten by bullies and pushed around and made to feel worthless & stupid all my life. And something that makes me feel like a man more confident & gives me security is not something i can STOP straight away its damn hard. So thats why i use in the first place with it i just feel alittle bit less worthless.


A no **** kiss just for you.. X X


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

first day after about idk 2 month lay off from the gym today.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> first day after about idk 2 month lay off from the gym today.


Go kill it!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

strength has dropped some i feel.

Chest & triceps.

Chest.

Bench press. warmup 60kg x 15 reps, 80kg 12 reps, 100 kg 8 reps , 110kg 8 reps.

flatpress dumbells. 35kg 10 reps, 40kg 8 reps, 40kg 8 reps.

cable cross. 40kg each side 10 reps x1 set, 35kg 12 reps x 3 sets.

Small press (barbell). 40kg x 15 reps x 3 sets.

cable push down ( straight down) whole stack 80kg x 12 reps x 3 sets.

reverse cable pulldowns. 35kg x 15-20 reps x 3 sets.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

How was your gym session today big fella?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

MuscleM8 said:


> How was your gym session today big fella?


was pretty nice after a 2 month lay off then i feel pretty good about it tbh. Only drawback is that im scaffolding all week and next week as part of the course. And we are building this huge monster tomorrow & that means im gonna be sore as hell the whole course haha


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Means to an end,at least you will have money to crack on once taught mate!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Means to an end,at least you will have money to crack on once taught mate!


Yep i will that is very true  Good night my good friend lova ya big fella


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Delts & biceps today will put up what iv done after i have had my meal


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Delts & biceps today will put up what iv done after i have had my meal


What you eating? I could eat a horse, dieting at min and I'm fecking sick of it!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Elvis82 said:


> What you eating? I could eat a horse, dieting at min and I'm fecking sick of it!


Chicken fillets & white rice with broccoli


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Chicken fillets & white rice with broccoli


That's good enough for me. Salmon, sprouts and cauliflower....boring!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

yesterday was shoulder & biceps.

Delts.

behind the neck shoulder press (barbell). 40kg 12 reps, 50kg 10 reps , 60kg 8 reps.

Shoulder press (dumbells). 30kg x 3 sets x 10 reps each set.

Front bar raise 3 sets 26 kg didnt count reps ( alot).

reverse shoulder flies back for back of deltoids. 12,5 kg 3 sets didnt count reps again alot.

Biceps.

dumbell curls 20kg x 3 sets x 10 reps.

preachers curls with wavy bar. 27kg x 3 sets and alot of reps again didnt count.

reverse cable curls 40kg- x 3 sets x 10 reps 35kg x 1 set 10 reps.

Today back only.

dead lifts without belt. 60kg 10 reps, 100kg 10 reps , 130kg 8 reps, 160kg 1 rep.

Dumbell rows. 40kg x 8 reps each side 3 sets.

Hammer pulldowns. 40kg each side x 3 sets x 10 reps.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Glad to see your back at the weights 

How's pct going for ya?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Glad to see your back at the weights
> 
> How's pct going for ya?


Pretty good but i have awful mood swings my temper is worse now then when i was on...


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Pretty good but i have awful mood swings my temper is worse now then when i was on...


ha you clomid? What length of a break are you taking from AAS?

Ever consider peps etc while off?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> ha you clomid? What length of a break are you taking from AAS?
> 
> Ever consider peps etc while off?


I have thought about HGH at 2 or 3 iu ED but cant afford that right now will do so i think when i get working again. And that might be soon  I think about 3-6 months off should suffice.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Take it easy on yourself my freind x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Me now at 85kg


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

:drool: ............

love Bambi and Fin x


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Me now at 85kg
> 
> View attachment 113523


Youre ot suppose to cover up when you pose.....


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Youre ot suppose to cover up when you pose.....


Next time i will take it all off  But thats when im actually in your bedroom  Hehe


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Im actually growing & cutting my legs up on PCT my legs are coming along nicely now that the water retention is going away.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok buddy?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Ok buddy?


pretty well thank you


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> pretty well thank you


Looked into skype,no way too open channel,half my family on theremg:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Looked into skype,no way too open channel,half my family on theremg:


hehe so what ?  You dont have to tell them you have skype & you dont have to tell them your username either


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

NEW BELT fuking love it !


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking great in the pictures mate!!!!


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> hehe so what ?  You dont have to tell them you have skype & you dont have to tell them your username either


Talking of skype ... Sort your camera


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking great in the pictures mate!!!!


Thanks ! I do try my best


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

bambi1550 said:


> Talking of skype ... Sort your camera


Will do


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Look in good nick dude :thumbup1:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Look in good nick dude :thumbup1:


Thanks its abit nuts im actually growing on PCT pretty fast too.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Thanks its abit nuts im actually growing on PCT pretty fast too.


Not nuts mate! Very possible when everything is on point, I'm gaining now after PCT, didn't drop any size or weight since coming off in December

Also what't all this talk of skype!? You knocking one out while bambi watches! :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Not nuts mate! Very possible when everything is on point, I'm gaining now after PCT, didn't drop any size or weight since coming off in December
> 
> Also what't all this talk of skype!? You knocking one out while bambi watches! :lol:


Its more of a social gathering between Finlay04 & myself  Iv gained over 3 kg in 2 weeks NOW people at my gym were wondering if im on gear lol. Im just like you fuking kidding me ? NOW ? :laugh:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Looking top mate 

In future are you going back to blasting or keeping up this this pct lark? You seem to be doing fairly alright atm


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Hows the hairline. You mentioned a while back while on that your hair it noticeably dissapearing especially when its wet. Notice any change yet?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Looking top mate
> 
> In future are you going back to blasting or keeping up this this pct lark? You seem to be doing fairly alright atm


gonna finish the PCT then maybe have bloods done then when everything is tip top i will do SHIC so 2 weeks cruise & 4 weeks SHIC for 6 months then come off again PCT again & then repeat


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Juic3Up said:


> Hows the hairline. You mentioned a while back while on that your hair it noticeably dissapearing especially when its wet. Notice any change yet?


Hair is coming back very nicely getting thicker & im not loosing any now


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Just tomorrow left then i am off to work as a scaffolder until i can land myself a new apprenticeship to finish my college degree


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Marc, It is good to hear you sounding more positive about what you have on your plate.... dealing with the depression, scaffolding, looking forward to school, and bodybuilding. I'm proud of you mate.


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Be proud of what you've over come and look forward to the future, knowing your friends will always support you :blush: x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

MuscleM8 said:


> Marc, It is good to hear you sounding more positive about what you have on your plate.... dealing with the depression, scaffolding, looking forward to school, and bodybuilding. I'm proud of you mate.


Thanks alot means alot to have the support of such awesome people you included


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

bambi1550 said:


> Be proud of what you've over come and look forward to the future, knowing your friends will always support you :blush: x


Iknow and im so greatfull for it !


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Just tomorrow left then i am off to work as a scaffolder until i can land myself a new apprenticeship to finish my college degree


Good boy. Now go earn yourself some pennies and come visit me and Bambi


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Good boy. Now go earn yourself some pennies and come visit me and Bambi


Bet your sweet succulent @ss i will :drool:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Bet your sweet succulent @ss i will :drool:


Got the KY by the bed ready :blowme:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Got the KY by the bed ready :blowme:


Wont need it im ready to go


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Wont need it im ready to go


I ment for me :tongue:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Bet your sweet succulent @ss i will :drool:


Bloody hell... Now I'm jealous! :lol:


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

MuscleM8 said:


> Bloody hell... Now I'm jealous! :lol:


You're jealous?!

Im here wishing i had a cock right now lol (dild0 doesn't count  )


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

MuscleM8 said:


> Bloody hell... Now I'm jealous! :lol:


Drive up north and join??? :whistling:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

bambi1550 said:


> You're jealous?!
> 
> Im here wishing i had a cock right now lol (dild0 doesn't count  )


UPSTAIRS NOW!!!!!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

fffeeeewwww got real hot in here while i was away i see


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> fffeeeewwww got real hot in here while i was away i see


Well it does seem you pulled the pin from the grenade, tossed it, then scarpered. :tt2:


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

MuscleM8 said:


> Well it does seem you pulled the pin from the grenade, tossed it, then scarpered. :tt2:


I will toss some grenades


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

MuscleM8 said:


> Marc, It is good to hear you sounding more positive about what you have on your plate.... dealing with the depression, scaffolding, looking forward to school, and bodybuilding. I'm proud of you mate.


Me too. Good positive attitude now Marc ya soppy tw4t lol. Good productive year!!!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

MuscleM8 said:


> Well it does seem you pulled the pin from the grenade, tossed it, then scarpered. :tt2:


Im good at making things explode....... Ehehehehe


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Me too. Good positive attitude now Marc ya soppy tw4t lol. Good productive year!!!!


I have plans lets see gonna start reading up for my car license , and maybe even do a industrial surface treatment course. Loads more i want to do i just have to figure out what in witch order


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Sounds like all is going well mate. Keep up the dedication to it all. There is gonna be a lot of good days ahead. X


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Elvis82 said:


> Sounds like all is going well mate. Keep up the dedication to it all. There is gonna be a lot of good days ahead. X


I certainly hope so  FINGER CROSSED !


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Morning bro. Glad things are positive in here! Just remember the bad days are there to let us fully appreciate the goods days! :thumb:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

So what you weighing now? Cock excluded.... thats an extra 18lb that doesnt count :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello son. All looking good in here mate, good to see uv got the noggin in check x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Morning bro. Glad things are positive in here! Just remember the bad days are there to let us fully appreciate the goods days! :thumb:


so true have not heard from you in a while how are you ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Hello son. All looking good in here mate, good to see uv got the noggin in check x


Yep all is well


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> So what you weighing now? Cock excluded.... thats an extra 18lb that doesnt count :lol:


Damn it there goes half my weight :whistling:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

infernal0988 said:


> so true have not heard from you in a while how are you ?


I'm good mate, head down still prepping for my contest - 11 weeks to go today!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

defdaz said:


> I'm good mate, head down still prepping for my contest - 11 weeks to go today!!


I bet your all exited huh ?  Gonna be there one day to just need abit of rest from all the gear first


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

infernal0988 said:


> I bet your all exited huh ?  Gonna be there one day to just need abit of rest from all the gear first


You know you will! 

Yeah excited but also sh1tting bricks mate! Constantly feel too small and too fat for this close to the show...  Mind game city...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

defdaz said:


> You know you will!
> 
> Yeah excited but also sh1tting bricks mate! Constantly feel too small and too fat for this close to the show...  Mind game city...


Small man complex is hard on a diet but then you look at the results and go outside & look at all the fat people all of a sudden you feel 10 times better lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Nearly finished making ALL my meals for the coming week.

Meal 1. Protein porridge.

60 grams oats 60 grams GS whey in water.

Meal 2. chicken spam salad.

150 grams salad.

3 eggs.

paprika.

50 grams red beans.

200 grams spammed chicken.

Meal 3. Fullgrain rice/broccoli & chicken mince.

200 grams chicken mince.

50 grams broccoli.

100 grams Fullgrain rice.

Meal 4. same as meal 2.

Meal. 5 same as meal 3.

Whey shake after workout with 1-2 bananas.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Nearly finished making ALL my meals for the coming week.
> 
> Meal 1. Protein porridge.
> 
> ...


What is approx cals mate? 4k ish?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Elvis82 said:


> What is approx cals mate? 4k ish?


Just about 4k yeah its a lean bulk so.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Kept this a wee secret since the start of my PCT been seeing her for about 2 months or more now.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Right NEARLY finished lol this cooking has taken me all day . I ran out of chicken mince for the last 2 days so im adding salmon in curry to my last 2 meals it has even protein & the fats i need so its all cool


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Fukin hell finally finished lol protein porridge is stored dry in the cupard & the rest of the meals as you can see are in the fridge


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Fukin hell finally finished lol protein porridge is stored dry in the cupard & the rest of the meals as you can see are in the fridge
> 
> View attachment 114287


How many days food is that mate?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RowRow said:


> How many days food is that mate?


6 days


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

But 2 meals in the freezer as well cause its fish and spoils fast. 6 more meals stored dry oats with whey i can just add water too.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

How do you find the freshness off the meals by day 6?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi mate,you are pushing the envelope on storage of these items safely for consumption imo,especialy rice and chicken,IMPORTANT...how cold is your fridge exactly?I would never take rice/chicken past 3 days maximum,,,,,just sayiin(i hold food hygein cert #1/#2/#3....


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Old rice is a big culprit for an upset stomach. You can cook your rice off every couple of days. Or, if you want to cook everything off for the week ahead, just freeze everything and take the next days food out the night before to defrost in the fridge.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

did some research & fullgrain rice hold for over a week stored cool , the rice cooker has also dried the rice up sufficiently for me to store it safely for a week


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

infernal - how did you learn such good English?? Quite honestly you write better than some of the pedigree Brits on here.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> did some research & fullgrain rice hold for over a week stored cool , the rice cooker has also dried the rice up sufficiently for me to store it safely for a week


Ok mate ,all my hygiene training was wrong after all,good luck with that


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> infernal - how did you learn such good English?? Quite honestly you write better than some of the pedigree Brits on here.


Paid attention in class hehe  Nah really im half Scottish & half Norwegian so iv spoken both and written them both since i could speak.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Ok mate ,all my hygiene training was wrong after all,good luck with that


lol di i detect sarcasm old chum ? :laugh:


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Ok mate ,all my hygiene training was wrong after all,good luck with that


To be fair mate you can't really say just one number, i.e. after 4 days you need to chuck out chicken/rice/whatever. Food spoils due to microbial growth which is a factor of the temperature of the fridge (although you mentioned this I think) but also another important factor is how quickly the food is cooled down after preparation.

Professional kitchens use blast chillers to quickly cool down foodstuffs before putting them into fridge. At home we can emulate to some degree. For example if one were to cook a stew/curry/bolognaise sauce etc., it is a good idea to immerge the cooking vessel into ice-cold water. Once the water heats up replace it with more ice-water. Stir the food frequently also to help cool. As soon as it is sufficiently cool, then put it in the fridge.

The above is particularly important when cooking food in summer, and it really does make a significant difference.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> lol di i detect sarcasm old chum ? :laugh:


Yes ,you did mate,the reason is i am trying as always to help you out

,i am qualified proffesionaly to do so on this subject and you choose to listen to a random study on "the web ",we cook/retail food for a living(one of the buisnesses we own) ,we have a 5 star food hygeine rating ,the main chosen topic of discussion by inspectors and examiners is RICE.

This study explains why. http://www.abc.net.au/health/talkinghealth/factbuster/stories/2009/01/27/2475255.htm

i don't know why you would want to risk it but i never would 2/3 days or as another poster says freeze it,bacteria then stop growing,90% chance of rice holding bacteria even after cooking,it multiplies daily and if your fridge is not cold enough they multiply very fast indeed.

@Bull Terrier You are incorrect mate there is a time limit that is used,normaly in catering(done correctly)it is normaly three days...though we serve fresh or frozen after cooking,then microwaved until piping hot.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Yes ,you did mate,the reason is i am trying as always to help you out
> 
> ,i am qualified proffesionaly to do so on this subject and you choose to listen to a random study on "the web ",we cook/retail food for a living(one of the buisnesses we own) ,we have a 5 star food hygeine rating ,the main chosen topic of discussion by inspectors and examiners is RICE.
> 
> ...


what if i freeze it would that be better ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> what if i freeze it would that be better ?


Yes mate,cool it straight down in a sieve by running cold water through it ,batch and freeze it,the bacteria will stop multiplying at that point,defrost in microwave and consume ,or just do rice every 3 days fresh,it only takes 15 mins all in buddy.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Right its gym time see ya later !


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i eat stuff that has being in the fridge too long all the time and i am barely ever ill


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

kingdale said:


> i eat stuff that has being in the fridge too long all the time and i am barely ever ill


Nice guess some are more resistant to bacteria then others


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

No posts for a month?

Does that mean you're redeemed now? :mellow:


----------

